# newbie looking for advice



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

i need to do some pest control around my house. mainly birds, squirrles, and the acasional rabbit. i just bought a daisy pump pellet gun that shoots pellets at 610 fps. is this enough force to kill these pests? Also if this gun is not powerfull enough will a Gamo gun be good? i know the fps will be more than enough but are Gamos reliable, accurate, and will they last me awhile? thanks for helping a newb! :beer:


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

heres the guns that i am looking at. mainly .22

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/benjamin-39 ... ombo.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/gamo-cfx-br ... ifle.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/beeman-SS-1 ... ifle.shtml

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/rws-34-pant ... ifle.shtml


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

someone help me out please. i will greatly appriciate it :beer:


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

well ive done my research on this sie and im leaning twards the gamo, and the crosman 800 quest


----------



## Fordman900 (Jan 22, 2007)

yes i have heard those are good guns and the fps will be enough but if your outside city limits then i would just get a .22 lr because that will work the best but otherwise get the gamo


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

the rws


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

or the crossman quest 1000. own this and it knocks my sox off


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I just bought a Crossman Pumpmaster 760 for $30. Ten pump with maximum of 600 fps. 5 pumps and I can get a cheapo pellet to penetrate into a tree so that you can hardly see the pellet. Can't wait to see what it does to a rabbit. I already have gotten a bird and a squirell.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a Crossman 800 Quest in .22. It works really well for rabbits, squirells and birds. It is pretty quite and fun to shoot. In IL we have to have a FOID card to own one though. This might be hard to do if yo are in a city with limitations on guns. I have killed lots of squirels and chipmunks with the cheap pumpmaster pellet guns though. If you can get the 800 Quest you wont regret it.


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

They will both kill

Really your old gun will work, it's just the distance you would have to shoot from is not realistic. I have a gamo big cat and and a viper. Once you get the scope dialed in it is deadly from over 100 yds. If you are getting a gamo I suggest you get some pba's just for fun. You don't NEED it for a kill but you can see the difference when you hit something. Good LUCK and good Hunting!! :sniper:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

100 yards do u ever hit your target iwth out having to put 10 more rounds in to him


----------



## gotabig1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have only had the chance to hit 2 from that far. If you are using lead it doesn't exactly 1 shot 1 kill. The first 1 I hit with lead and yes he wasn't exactly dead but I ran and just put another 1 to the head. On the other I used PBA. By the way the measure of the lead was 97 yds "sorry 3 yds off. I went and measureds it today. BTW again if you shoot from 75+ I would suggest PBA, it is a little more humain.

gotta go

JOE


----------

